# Mystery tool



## bilagaana (Dec 4, 2015)

In cleaning out my late parents' kitchen cabinets, we found the item in the picture (below). There is a Rowoco sticker on the handle. We've had no luck identifying its purpose. I've decided to ask the experts. Thanks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like a forming tool, maybe for leather, or silver.  Depending on its size, it could be used to press a crust into a pie pan as well.  Those are my best guesses.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## bilagaana (Dec 4, 2015)

*additional info*

I'm not finding an Edit function, so will add the following to my original post:

I neglected to mention this thing is about 15 or 16 inches in length and the disk at the business end is solid steel and rather heavy. It looks as if its made for reaching into an oven. The brand name Rowoco indicates it is some sort of kitchen utensil but I have been unable to find a similar item in any current catalog or other online listing, so far. A Google reverse image search yielded no useful results.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 4, 2015)

I wonder if it might be a tenderizing tool. To pound out a piece of meat.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 4, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I wonder if it might be a tenderizing tool. To pound out a piece of meat.


 I think so too.


----------



## Biser (Dec 4, 2015)

The long square rod from the handle is not the correct shape for a tenderizer.  I'm thinking that the round piece goes into a socket on something - perhaps a vent on a wood stove?  The length seems to indicate that you're reaching into some place hot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2015)

It looks like a timbale iron for deep frying little pastry cases.

Similar to the irons used to make rosette waffle cookies.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 5, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> It looks like a timbale iron for deep frying little pastry cases.
> 
> Similar to the irons used to make rosette waffle cookies.




I was thinking something like a rosette iron, too, AB.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 5, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> It looks like a timbale iron for deep frying little pastry cases.
> 
> Similar to the irons used to make rosette waffle cookies.


 
I like that answer.  It certainly could be used as such.  The user would simply have to let working end sit in hot oil until the tool is hot, then dip it into the batter, and back into the oil.  Aunt Bea, you're brilliant!

My next guess was going to be: something to capture you spouse's attention when he/she wasn't paying attention to your direction.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 5, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> It looks like a timbale iron for deep frying little pastry cases.
> 
> Similar to the irons used to make rosette waffle cookies.



I'm in agreement with you, Aunt Bea. Although not as decorative as some I've seen, the shape is right.

Another similar example...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 5, 2015)

Although difficult to tell without something beside it as a size comparison, the length and outboard bend of the handle seem appropriate for a timbale iron.  I'd go with that as an answer.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2015)

I had no idea such a thing even existed.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 5, 2015)

See if it attracts metal.  Could be a magnet.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 5, 2015)

I wonder if it is used as a cover lifter like on a larger sized cast iron dutch oven,  the kind used on an open fire.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 5, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm in agreement with you, Aunt Bea. Although not as decorative as some I've seen, the shape is right.
> 
> Another similar example...



Imagine Daisy and Mrs. Patmore making 500 or so of those for a little garden party at Downton Abbey!


----------

